# Winter meals.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Winter is almost here, time to dust off the Crockpot and bring out the chili and corn bread, chicken and garbanzo bean soup and white rice or French onion soup with a nice bread; open some cans dump in Crockpot or Dutch oven with meat and in a few hours dinner time or a super heavy breakfast, who cares is winter. 
ALFREDO CHICKEN.
3 pounds chicken
1-16 once jar alfredo pasta sauce
1-9 once frozen Italian green beans
cook pasta, whatever you like
Place meat in pot, pour sauce over it, cook for 6-7h in low/3-4h in high, add green beans at the last 30 minutes. Remove meat and greens to a serving platter and add to sauce the cook pasta, served pasta from pot or in a serving platter with meat and greens on top, makes a pretty dish ,served with cheese on the side ,garlic bread ,salad and my favorite a bottle of red or white or blue hell I don`t care as long as it comes from a bottle and is label wine.:ignore:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

mmmm Good.
DW makes a deer chili to die for.
Chili is like coffee, it is good anytime, but sooooo much better on cold days.


----------

